# My Feathered Friends!



## bubbleslove (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two feathered children, they are parakeets (or budgies) and their names are Christmas and Sky. Christmas is a male green bird, he got his name because I got him on Christmas, Sky is blue and was named by my brother. Anyone else have featered friends?


----------



## Panda779900 (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I used to have two pretty morning doves? If that counts?


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

I hope to get a cockatiel soon 

Pictures?


----------



## Dakieda (Mar 3, 2014)

We used to have a really rare and pretty cockatoo named Aloora. She was a major Mitchell cockatoo and she looked a lot like this, before she started plucking and went to a home where she wouldn't be stressed being around cats.
https://flic.kr/p/3eYnrD


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

I have 2 birds currently, well, 3 if you count one thats living with my grandparents.

First we have Birdie the cockatiel, hes about 5 or 6 years old. 
He currently lives with my grandparents after Penny (my other cockatiel) started SCREAMING non stop, for no reason. No matter what i did he wouldn't stop it! I ended up removing Birdie out of the apartment and the screaming ceased so i believe that he was obsessed over Birdie or hearing the sounds of a cockatiel would set him off.



Then there is Penny. 
He is about 3 years old. Fun fact he can't fly! The pet store did a horrible horrible job on his wings and because he was so young i dont believe he fully learn how to get lift, or he didnt build the proper muscles to do so. We do keep his wings clipped so he doesnt break feathers.
He is super sweet, has a really gentle nature, never bitten and loves cuddles. I feel like i have bonded to Penny the best.

Here he is with breakfast all over his face!


And last but not least there is Pip the budgie, he is about 5 months old.
Pip has a super long story that is just far too long to tell you all here.
If anyone is interested in his long story, http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=156962 has the whole thing documented 

Him and Penny are the best of friends, They are always together. Penny doesnt scream with the new bird so thats good!


----------



## hopeful fish (May 29, 2013)

AWWW! I just read the thread. He had quite the rough start! I'm glad it all turned out so well. I can see his legs are still not perfect, but being able to walk and perch is a long journey from where he was. Penny is adorable, too.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've always loved birds but my mom thinks they're annoying so I can't have one while I live under her roof (I'm only 14 :/). I could see myself owning a few conures in the future though!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I don't normally like birds but I adore the one at my LPS, not only does it talk but will stand near the edge of it cage and motion for you to scratch the back of it's head! <3 I'd like to have him as a pet but he belongs to the owner.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Penny and Pip are so cute together I used to have a Budgie called Buzz he was very aggressive.


----------

